# NORCAR at the Gate present the Holloween Classic!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It's that time of year again, The Holloween Classic at NORCAR at the Gate!!
(First race of the Grand Slam Series!!)

It's Oct. 26, 27, 28

Oct. 26 : noon to 10pm practice (8pm-10pm late arrival only)
Oct. 27 : 7am open 10:30am Q1 starts. 3 quals, reshuffle after round 2 and 3
Oct. 28 : 8am open 9:30am Q4 starts. Short break, then into the mains.

Hotel info can be found at our website: www.norcarracing.com

This years classes:

1/12 17.5 blinky
1/12 mod
1/10 TC 17.5 rubber blinky
1/10 TC 13.5 foam blinky
1/10 TC mod rubber
1/10 WGT 13.5 blinky
1/10 VTA 25.5 blinky

Class rules will soon follow.

TC foam tire rules:
Open Compound, Open Manufacturer, open wheel diameter.
Wheels may not me modified in any way, no adding anything between the factory molded wheel and foam tire.

Max. 3 sets checked in 



Entry fee :
40.00 first class
30.00 each additional class

Limit of 85 racers!! 

Entries can be sent via P.P. to:
[email protected]
Please include your name, classes, and transponder numbers.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

entries are already coming in. don't forget...LIMITED TO 85 RACERS.


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

Entry sent and paid. So excited for foam tire tc. Thank you for bringing it back !!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Gonna be an amazing event. Wish I could make this one.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Gonna be an amazing event. Wish I could make this one.


Chuck , it wouldn't be the same if you can't make it. I guess I still have your two best friends .lol


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Gonna be an amazing event. Wish I could make this one.


Oh man, I can't believe you're going to miss this! Where are your priorities Mr.?!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Can we break last years 160+ entry count?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Can we break last years 160+ entry count?


I bet so.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

old_dude said:


> Can we break last years 160+ entry count?


I think it was 180+


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Oh man, I can't believe you're going to miss this! Where are your priorities Mr.?!


That week they will be somewhere in the Caribbean.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

You should have planned your vacation better! Where are your priorities?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Reality check, the Carribbean or racing at the Gate. Of course I am in the Finger Lakes right now. Winery count is six in a day and a half. Yesterdays lunch featured 3 wine flights along with my smoked brisket. I was only able to do one more winery after that then back to the room for a 2 hour nap. I guess I am getting old.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mackin said:


> You should have planned your vacation better! Where are your priorities?


Absolutely! 

Wait... I think im missing a club race in November...


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

old_dude said:


> Reality check, the Carribbean or racing at the Gate. Of course I am in the Finger Lakes right now. Winery count is six in a day and a half. Yesterdays lunch featured 3 wine flights along with my smoked brisket. I was only able to do one more winery after that then back to the room for a 2 hour nap. I guess I am getting old.


No your getting better young man:thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

bobbyh808 said:


> No your getting better young man:thumbsup:


Thanks Bobby for giving old age respect. Be sure to pass it along to Chuck M. also.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Thanks Bobby for giving old age respect. Be sure to pass it along to Chuck M. also.


LMAO! 

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

who still makes 1/10 foam tires?


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

supposedly Jaco makes them, but that seems to be still up in the air.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike Peterson said:


> who still makes 1/10 foam tires?


http://www.amainhobbies.com/index.p...Trucks-On-Road-Tires-Wheels-1-10th-Foam-Tires

According to other threads I've read it's tentatively open tire. Apparently that "works" better than a spec tire. That is to say it sounds like open has proven to have been more popular. I don't really understand why that is, but whatever. I'm looking to give it a try. Sort of interested how a foam car is supposed to drive.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Lessen said:


> http://www.amainhobbies.com/index.p...Trucks-On-Road-Tires-Wheels-1-10th-Foam-Tires
> 
> According to other threads I've read it's tentatively open tire. Apparently that "works" better than a spec tire. That is to say it sounds like open has proven to have been more popular. I don't really understand why that is, but whatever. I'm looking to give it a try. Sort of interested how a foam car is supposed to drive.


Josh:
When I ran the Losi in foam it was set up very stiff. I am talking 30 to 40 pound springs on the front and about 5 pounds softer on the rear. The biggest front sway bar made (I actually made my own out of .090 wire) and no rear. Tires were orange/purple fronts and purple rear. No sliding around one of those babies.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah, the box foam carpet setup is like 30/17.5 (as opposed to my 12.5/10.5 current rubber setup) and no sways at all. At least I have a starting point which I didn't have when I started with stock rubber.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess we have to wait and see what the powers that be decide, hopefully something is decided quickly, so people wil lhave time to prepare......


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Is there an official class listing going to be posted?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Is there an official class listing going to be posted?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4261047&postcount=1


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Peterson said:


> I guess we have to wait and see what the powers that be decide, hopefully something is decided quickly, so people wil lhave time to prepare......


Come on Ken Miller....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry, for the delayed response, I've benn working a big project and have limited internet at least through this weekend.

The official word on Foam Tires for touring is:

Open Compound, Open Manufacturer, open wheel diameter.
Wheels may not me modified in any way, no adding anything between the factory molded wheel and foam tire.

Come on guys, this is a fun exhibition type class meant to rekindle a fun class, keep running it into the ground and it may not happen.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm gonna give it a shot. If for no other reason than to say I tried it.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I knew there was a reason I saved my '008 foam car.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> I knew there was a reason I saved my '008 foam car.


Sweet. One local to chase. Who's next? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

I think there might be a box in southern cali that's making its way back to Tommy k....
6 years removed...... .


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

TKX-10 Tommy Kraimer Edition?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The first post has been updated to reflect the Foam TC rules.

It also shows the limit of 3 sets allowed to be checked in.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

CarbonJoe said:


> TKX-10 Tommy Kraimer Edition?


Sometimes there is nothing better than the original.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

sg1 said:


> The first post has been updated to reflect the Foam TC rules.
> 
> It also shows the limit of 3 sets allowed to be checked in.


Thank you Wayne:wave:


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Ken Miller.......http://www.rc-stats.com/

great add on to the Grand Slam Series


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wondering what the legal tc rubber tires will be


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

raceace701 said:


> Wondering what the legal tc rubber tires will be


My guess would be the same as the last two years: Sweep QTS-32 True Blue, Solaris Medium, or Jaco Blues.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CarbonJoe said:


> My guess would be the same as the last two years: Sweep QTS-32 True Blue, Solaris Medium, or Jaco Blues.


correct!


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

Can we get an update on entry count or a list ?


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

GM8 said:


> Can we get an update on entry count or a list ?


Wayne/Mackin,
you going to have tires in stock, or should i place my order thru Sweep?

Let me know

thanks


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Just to be safe, I'd probably bring my own, unopened tires to tech. It's not like you won't use them at some point anyway.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Just to be safe, I'd probably bring my own, unopened tires to tech. It's not like you won't use them at some point anyway.


i agree, thing is, i don't have any....

just want to be prepared for the Warm up, because i know Josh will be bringing the Pain....


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigz84 said:


> i agree, thing is, i don't have any....
> 
> just want to be prepared for the Warm up, because i know Josh will be bringing the Pain....


One way or another I'm goin to make this stupid foam car faster in rubber shoes. Till I get a new ride and realize it's mostly my non-aggressive driving style...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigz84 said:


> Wayne/Mackin,
> you going to have tires in stock, or should i place my order thru Sweep?
> 
> Let me know
> ...



I'm hoping to have 10-12 sets in by the Vegas warm up race.
I'm sure I'll have more in before the Halloween race


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

GM8 said:


> Can we get an update on entry count or a list ?


There's approx. 20 people who have paid already.
Most have entered 1 or 2 classes to "save" a spot for them and said they would add classes later.

Give me a few days to sort through the P.P. stuff and come up with a list


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What is the PayPal account I can send my entry to?


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

send your paypal entries to:
[email protected]

be SURE to include your name, transponder numbers and classes

providing transponder numbers will save us a ton of time during an already LOOONG race day.

the list includes the usual suspects, if you haven't paid, you're not on it. if you want in, better pay soon as there is an 85 body limit. this is a hard limit and we cannot "squeeze" anybody in. 

thanks, looking forward to seeing you there!
brian


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

i got my new pants today for The Classic. I think you'll like them


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

barney24 said:


> i got my new pants today for The Classic. I think you'll like them


What color did you get?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Big boy pants, I hope!

They better not be semi-translucent!!!!! And definitely not a color near white!


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> Big boy pants, I hope!
> 
> They better not be semi-translucent!!!!! And definitely not a color near white!


I guess we have to wait and see if they are big boy pants :wave:


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

mrbighead said:


> I guess we have to wait and see if they are big boy pants :wave:


instead of doing an event shirt, maybe they could have a event pant.

bump up the entry a few bucks and hand them out at the event :freak:


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> instead of doing an event shirt, maybe they could have a event pant.
> 
> bump up the entry a few bucks and hand them out at the event :freak:


Are you coming this weekend to race.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

mrbighead said:


> Are you coming this weekend to race.


sadly no, i dont think I will make it over until the classic


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

CarbonJoe said:


> Big boy pants, I hope!
> 
> They better not be semi-translucent!!!!! And definitely not a color near white!


Hey now, my pants were big enough for you last time!

and by the way they're off-white, you can't wear white after Labor Day


----------



## bpalmer (May 18, 2011)

jonesy112 said:


> instead of doing an event shirt, maybe they could have a event pant.
> 
> bump up the entry a few bucks and hand them out at the event :freak:


since when do you wear pants ??


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

bpalmer said:


> since when do you wear pants ??


They're for "special occassions".......


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

bpalmer said:


> since when do you wear pants ??


I dont think they make white linen dickies


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Are there any pictures of this track?


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Waltss2k said:


> Are there any pictures of this track?


http://norcarracing.com/

I ran there this weekend for the Vegas Warm-up. The track had crazy traction, they cleaned it a few weeks ago and grip was very high. It was also great seeing TC Foam run again....

We had 10 heats with about 5-10 per heat.....Great time with The Gate crew as usual...

Steve Dunn


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Waltss2k said:


> Are there any pictures of this track?


Here's our facebook page too.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/NORCAR-RC-Racing-at-The-Gate/203798072974647?sk=photos


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well im in 
17.5 and MOD TC for me this year


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

If possible, can you guys post entry lists. I am in for 17.5 touring car, possible 12th scale, and really want to run Mod touring if there is more then one heat. I don't want to be a road block for the good guys.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> If possible, can you guys post entry lists. I am in for 17.5 touring car, possible 12th scale, and really want to run Mod touring if there is more then one heat. I don't want to be a road block for the good guys.


Mr. Wedge is sorting threw entries, most people signed up for 1 class and will be adding classes the day of the race.

So the "list" isn't very complete.

I'll see if I can get something posted with what we have so far


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

currently, the biggest classes are stock tc and 1/12, shocker...

there is only one heat of mod touring so far, traditionally that is all there is.

entries are starting to roll in, i'd suggest getting it in soon if you plan to come, we can't fit more than 85 bodies


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

barney24 said:


> if you plan to come, we can't fit more than 85 bodies


Is that a challenge? We need to start thinking in three dimensions.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

barney24 said:


> currently, the biggest classes are stock tc and 1/12, shocker...


Indeed.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

VTA boys and girls...

To answere your questions about ESC's...

Any ROAR approved esc in blinky mode can be used.

We will follow USVTA rules, except for 2 things:

1. no driver figure required.
2. any ROAR approved esc in blinky mode is permitted.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

There have been several questions about the grandslam rules, this was posted to the grandslam website but Go-Daddy got hacked and we lost a lot of work. So here is a copy of the info sent to all the tracks and some racers.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

CarbonJoe said:


> Is that a challenge? We need to start thinking in three dimensions.


last year it was a challenge, this year I hope it's a little more sane. without Goetz there will be fewer laps to sit on...


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Goetz is not racing no more at all?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

He's spending way too much cash re-engineering that rarest of exotics, a Saturn Vue. Way too exotic for GM to continue to produce, so it was mercifully put down.

Think of it as the Schumacher of the domestic auto industry.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Joe:
Thanks to the engineering marvels at GM, the Vue still exists. Just not in name. You can find that wonder of engineering in the form of a GMC Terrain, Chevy Equinox or Captivia. Caddilac even sells a warmed over version. Also it used to be sold as a Suzuki XL-7 and the Pontiac Torrent.
My wife has one and she loves it, but me on the other hand not so much.

I would never consider it a candidate for a makeover.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

old_dude said:


> Hey Joe:
> Thanks to the engineering marvels at GM, the Vue still exists. Just not in name. You can find that wonder of engineering in the form of a GMC Terrain, Chevy Equinox or Captivia. Caddilac even sells a warmed over version. Also it used to be sold as a Suzuki XL-7 and the Pontiac Torrent.
> My wife has one and she loves it, but me on the other hand not so much.
> 
> I would never consider it a candidate for a makeover.


I know when I think of performance and handling, those are the names that come to mind.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

when will the list start!!??...i like looking at the list...it gets me hyped


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

starrx said:


> when will the list start!!??...i like looking at the list...it gets me hyped


Don't worry about list, just make sure you send in your entry.lol
Every year they have a good turn out i been going for the last six years.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

mrbighead said:


> Don't worry about list, just make sure you send in your entry.lol
> Every year they have a good turn out i been going for the last six years.


entry in da mail..son!!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Don't get left out. Race is filling up fast.


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

Will you guys any spec TC tires for sale at the track?

Thanks,


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

This may have already been asked but, are we going to have late arrival practice ONLY on that Friday for the last couple hours?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

GM8 said:


> Will you guys any spec TC tires for sale at the track?
> 
> Thanks,


We will


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> This may have already been asked but, are we going to have late arrival practice ONLY on that Friday for the last couple hours?


Correct, late arrivals only


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Entry List*

The following is a list of people that have paid and guaranteed their pit spot for the Halloween Classic. At this time last year, we had less entries in and we ended up at 105 bodies and 180+ entries. This year with changes in the pit area and no back room pitting we only have 85 total spots available. We have a list of people who have said they are coming, but as of now, have not paid. Only a paid entry guarantees your spot. You can add classes when you get to the track, but sign up and pay for at least one class if you plan on coming. If there are changes to the list, please email [email protected]. If you plan to come you must notify us at [email protected] as we have a hard time keeping track of posts on the forums.

*1/12 Mod*
Aaron Buran
Keven Hebert
John Tortorice
Paul Ciccarello
Cody Woods
Steve Radecky

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Mike Hanulec
Brian Wedge
Carlo Roman
Steven Stewart
Ronald Goetter
Bill Eisenhart
John Tortorice
Ralph Morella
Karl Hoffmeister
Robert Dirla
Rob Schuchman
Tony Williams
Chuck Lonergan
Mike Wise
Chuck Mackin

*TC 17.5 Blinky*
Mike Hanulec
Steve Walter
Ron Goetter
Bill Eisenhard
Orlando Ledesma
Steven Stewart
Alex Kubilus
Jerry Perez
Nolan Porter
Michael Gee
Karl Hoffmeister
Robert Dirla
Matt Ward
Michael Jones
Rob Schuchman
Zane Lacko
Tony Williams
Danny Jenkins
Mike Wise
Steve Stoltenberg
Cody Woods
Todd Bigelow
Josh Nessel

*TC Foam 13.5 Blinky*
Joe Klebau

*TC Mod Rubber*
Keven Hebert
Andrew Hardman
Alex Kubilus

*WGT*
Brian Wedge
Carlo Roman
Tony Williams
Chuck Mackin
Joe Klebau
Wayne Gerber
Ron Mick

*VTA 25.5 Blinky*
Todd Bigelow
Chuck Smith
Ron Mick


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Look ar Mr. Winger breakin' out the VTA again! Im definitely in now.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Look ar Mr. Winger breakin' out the VTA again! Im definitely in now.


Yes, it is even more impressive given I no longer have any cars and will be in the Caribbean that weekend. I'll be putting the Remote in remote control. 

Good luck at the race!

:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Look ar Mr. Winger breakin' out the VTA again! Im definitely in now.


That should be Chuck Mackin... sorry to burst your bubble..lol..


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Fine then. Somebody's gotta give Todd a run for his money. HA!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm my own worst enemy right now in that class. if it isn't me flipping the car, it's the car running straight into the wall on it's own down the straight... :drunk:

I swear, there is something about the Gate and my electonics that don't mesh...

Sunday, i made 1 small change on my VTA car, in hopes to make it a little faster..., if not, i can change it back Saturday AM :thumbsup:

Where is the VTA crowd for this race????

See you in a couple weeks....


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigz84 said:


> Where is the VTA crowd for this race????
> 
> See you in a couple weeks....



I suspect VTA may be the popular "add-a-class".


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

ill b there & i know 2other dat will b there 4 vta..whooo!! Lets get it on


----------



## cchambers (Aug 28, 2006)

chuck mackin is there a entry form. i do not have a paypal account. if i may sent the info to your e mail and pay when i get to the classic.i would run 17.5 tc rubber and vta chuck chambers


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

cchambers said:


> chuck mackin is there a entry form. i do not have a paypal account. if i may sent the info to your e mail and pay when i get to the classic.i would run 17.5 tc rubber and vta chuck chambers


Hi Chuck,

If you e-mail : [email protected] we can get you put in.
Brian Wedge is taking care of the entries this year again.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*the latest greatest entry list*

*1/12 Mod*
Aaron Buran
Keven Hebert
John Tortorice
Paul Ciccarello
Cody Woods
Steve Radecky
Dave Arnold
Ken Miller
Wes Lion
Andrew Knapp

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Mike Hanulec
Brian Wedge
Carlo Roman
Steven Stewart
Ronald Goetter
Bill Eisenhart
John Tortorice
Ralph Morella
Karl Hoffmeister
Robert Dirla
Rob Schuchman
Tony Williams
Chuck Lonergan
Mike Wise
Chuck Mackin
Dave Johnson
Chuck Leis
Perry Caswell

*TC 17.5 Blinky*
Mike Hanulec
Steve Walter
Ron Goetter
Bill Eisenhard
Orlando Ledesma
Steven Stewart
Alex Kubilus
Jerry Perez
Nolan Porter
Michael Gee
Karl Hoffmeister
Robert Dirla
Matt Ward
Michael Jones
Rob Schuchman
Zane Lacko
Tony Williams
Danny Jenkins
Mike Wise
Steve Stoltenberg
Cody Woods
Todd Bigelow
Josh Nessel
Dave Johnson
Michael Skeen
Chuck Leis
Willie Thomas
George See
Chuck Chambers
Derek Roberts
Arvin Nano
Evan Williams
Von Perry
Brad Johnson
Matthew Abey
Blake Keulen

*TC Foam 13.5 Blinky*
Joe Klebau

*TC Mod Rubber*
Keven Hebert
Andrew Hardman
Alex Kubilus
Josh Cyrul
Wes Lion

*WGT*
Brian Wedge
Carlo Roman
Tony Williams
Chuck Mackin
Joe Klebau
Wayne Gerber
Ron Mick
Mike Hanulec
Frank Ulbrik
Tony Carrubba
Brian Wynn
Larry Fairtrace

*VTA 25.5 Blinky*
Todd Bigelow
Ron Mick
Chuck Mackin
Julie Thomas
Derek Roberts
Chuck Chambers
Von Perry

*If the 13.5 foam class is going to go over, we need 10 or so guys to run it*

That's 63 bodies, 22 slots left open, we've gotten 8 entries in the past 2 days so I wouldn't wait too long if you're planning on coming. Email us at [email protected] (which is also the paypal address).

Thanks
Brian Wedge


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Paypal sent. Are you fellas running the left and right turns this upcoming weekend? Details please... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Hustler said:


> Paypal sent. Are you fellas running the left and right turns this upcoming weekend? Details please... :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean



No, This Sat is a BRP race.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Mackin said:


> No, This Sat is a BRP race.


Thanks, Chuck. See y'all on the 26th then...

-Sean


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

hey guys, time's ticking away and the spots are getting fewer, if you want in send in your entry soon to [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

barney24 said:


> hey guys, time's ticking away and the spots are getting fewer, if you want in send in your entry soon to [email protected] :thumbsup:


Where's the list??


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Where's the list??


Oh, don't worry... you're on someone's list.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

CarbonJoe said:


> Oh, don't worry... you're on someone's list.


So are you!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

ONLY 8 PIT SPOTS LEFT

List will be posted later today


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

barney24 said:


> ONLY 8 PIT SPOTS LEFT
> 
> List will be posted later today


It's later....


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

sg1 said:


> It's later....


Even later now...


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

Brian did u get my entire from Alston?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

little will said:


> Brian did u get my entire from Alston?


.... Your entire what? :freak:


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

Entry lol


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Below is the list of people that have paid or made arrangements to pay.

*1/12 Mod*
Andrew Knapp
Aaron Buran
Cody Woods
Dave Arnold
John Tortorice
Josh Cyrul
Ken Miller
Keven Hebert
Paul Ciccarello
Ray Darroch
Steve Radecky
Wes Lion

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Bill Eisenhart
Brad Mergy
Brian Wedge
Carlo Roman
Chuck Leis
Chuck Lonergan
Chuck Mackin
Dave Johnson
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles
Joe Klebau
Joe Roach
Joe Trandell
John Tortorice
Karl Hoffmeister
Manuel Flores
Mike Hanulec
Mike Wise
Perry Caswell
Ralph Morella
Rob Schuchman
Robert Dirla
Ronald Goetter
Sean Bushnell
Steven Stewart
Tony Williams
Wayne Gerber
Will Jossens

*TC 17.5 Blinky*
Adam Buchholtz
Alex Kubilus
Alston Kelso
Arvin Nano
Bill Eisenhard
Brad Johnson
Brian Wynn
Chuck Chambers
Chuck Leis
Cody Woods
Danny Jenkins
Dave Johnson
Derek Roberts
Evan Williams
George See
Jerry Perez
Joe Klebau
Joe Roach
Johnny Lee
Josh Nessel
Karl Hoffmeister
Matt Ward
Matthew Abey
Michael Gee
Michael Jones
Michael Skeen
Mike Hanulec
Mike Wise
Nolan Porter
Orlando Ledesma
Rob Schuchman
Robert Dirla
Ron Goetter
Steve Stoltenberg
Steve Walter
Steven Stewart
Todd Bigelow
Tony Williams
Von Perry
Willie Thomas
Zane Lacko


*TC Foam 13.5 Blinky*
Joe Klebau

*TC Mod Rubber*
Alex Kubilus
Andrew Hardman
Josh Cyrul
Keven Hebert
Ray Darroch
Wes Lion

*WGT*
Adam Hutchison
Brian Wedge
Brian Wynn
Carlo Roman
Chuck Mackin
Frank Ulbrik
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles
Joe Klebau
Larry Fairtrace
Mike Hanulec
Ron Mick
Steve Schuttenberg
Tony Carrubba
Tony Williams
Wayne Gerber

*VTA 25.5 Blinky*
Brian Wynn
Chuck Chambers
Chuck Mackin
Derek Roberts
Dominic Blackstock
Joe Klebau
Julie Thomas
Ron Mick
Todd Bigelow
Von Perry
Zack Schuttenberg

Please look the list over and make sure you are in all the proper classes or in classes that you're not running. If you've paid and your name is not on the list PM me or email [email protected].

*ONLY 7 SPOTS REMAIN, get in now or get locked out.*


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I wish I would have known about this sooner. Never been there . Hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Waltss2k said:


> I wish I would have known about this sooner. Never been there . Hopefully sometime soon.


you can still get in...there's still space and time


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Going!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

going...


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Waltss2k said:


> I wish I would have known about this sooner. Never been there . Hopefully sometime soon.


DO IT. You can sit next to me and Jonesy....... just one race weekend at the Gayte changes you forever.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Important update!*

Hey Kids,

After many requests and questions about why there were no 13.5 blinky classes for 1/12 and TC Rubber...

We have decided to offer the 2 classes, but not as part of the Grand Slam series. The price to enter will be $10.00 and there won't be awards for it. It's added to give the guys who run 17.5 class an option for another class.

If you have any questions please let me know 

You can add this class when you get here.

-Wayne


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*1/12 Mod*
Andrew Knapp
Aaron Buran
Cody Woods
Dave Arnold
John Tortorice
Josh Cyrul
Ken Miller
Keven Hebert
Paul Ciccarello
Ray Darroch
Steve Radecky
Wes Lion

*1/12 13.5 Blinky*
Brian Wynn

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Bill Eisenhart
Brad Mergy
Brian Wedge
Carlo Roman
Chuck Leis
Chuck Lonergan
Chuck Mackin
Dave Johnson
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles
Joe Klebau
Joe Roach
Joe Trandell
John Tortorice
Karl Hoffmeister
Manuel Flores
Mike Hanulec
Mike Wise
Perry Caswell
Ralph Morella
Rob Schuchman
Robert Dirla
Ronald Goetter
Sean Bushnell
Steven Stewart
Tony Williams
Wayne Gerber
Will Jossens

*TC 17.5 Blinky*
Adam Buchholtz
Alex Kubilus
Alston Kelso
Arvin Nano
Bill Eisenhard
Blake Keulen
Brad Johnson
Brian Wynn
Chuck Chambers
Chuck Leis
Cody Woods
Danny Jenkins
Dave Johnson
Derek Roberts
Evan Williams
George See
Jerry Perez
Joe Klebau
Joe Roach
Johnny Lee
Josh Nessel
Karl Hoffmeister
Matt Ward
Matthew Abey
Michael Gee
Michael Jones
Michael Skeen
Mike Hanulec
Mike Wise
Nolan Porter
Orlando Ledesma
Rob Schuchman
Robert Dirla
Ron Goetter
Steve Stoltenberg
Ray Klebanow
Steven Stewart
Todd Bigelow
Tony Williams
Von Perry
Willie Thomas
Zane Lacko
Ky Layfield

*TC 13.5 Blinky*



*TC Foam 13.5 Blinky*
Joe Klebau
Ken Miller

*TC Mod Rubber*
Alex Kubilus
Andrew Hardman
Josh Cyrul
Keven Hebert
Ray Darroch
Wes Lion
Andrew Knapp

*WGT*
Adam Hutchison
Brian Wedge
Brian Wynn
Carlo Roman
Chuck Mackin
Frank Ulbrik
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles
Joe Klebau
Larry Fairtrace
Mike Hanulec
Ron Mick
Steve Schuttenberg
Tony Carrubba
Tony Williams
Wayne Gerber

*VTA 25.5 Blinky*
Brian Wynn
Chuck Chambers
Chuck Mackin
Derek Roberts
Dominic Blackstock
Joe Klebau
Julie Thomas
Ron Mick
Todd Bigelow
Von Perry
Zack Schuttenberg


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Going!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Gong!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

only 5 spots left due to some that cannot make it


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Going!!!


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Wish I could make it, I would love to check out this track.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Add me to VTA Brian, just sent additional entry fees.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Add me to VTA Brian, just sent additional entry fees.


sweet, can't wait to bang doors w/ ya


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

yall bang doors imma drive right by yall:thumbsup:


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

As of now...3 spots available!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

starrx said:


> yall bang doors imma drive right by yall:thumbsup:


 You wish!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*1/12 Mod*
Andrew Knapp
Aaron Buran
Cody Woods
Dave Arnold
John Tortorice
Josh Cyrul
Ken Miller
Keven Hebert
Paul Ciccarello
Ray Darroch
Steve Radecky
Wes Lion

*1/12 13.5 Blinky*
Brian Wynn

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Bill Eisenhart
Brad Mergy
Brian Wedge
Carlo Roman
Chuck Leis
Chuck Lonergan
Chuck Mackin
Dana Bailes
Dave Johnson
Dwight Smith
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles
Joe Klebau
Joe Roach
Joe Trandell
John Tortorice
Karl Hoffmeister
Manuel Flores
Mike Hanulec
Mike Wise
Nolan Porter
Perry Caswell
Rob Schuchman
Robert Dirla
Ronald Goetter
Sean Bushnell
Steven Stewart
Tony Williams
Wayne Gerber
Will Jossens

*TC 17.5 Blinky*
Adam Buchholtz
Adam Hutchison
Alex Kubilus
Alston Kelso
Arvin Nano
Bill Eisenhard
Blake Keulen
Brad Johnson
Brian Wynn
Chuck Chambers
Chuck Leis
Cody Woods
Danny Jenkins
Dave Johnson
Derek Roberts
Evan Williams
George See
Jerry Perez
Joe Klebau
Joe Roach
Johnny Lee
Josh Nessel
Karl Hoffmeister
Ky Layfield
Lou Vanderway
Matt Ward
Matthew Abey
Michael Gee
Michael Jones
Michael Skeen
Mike Hanulec
Mike Wise
Nolan Porter
Ray Klebanow
Rob Schuchman
Robert Dirla
Ron Goetter
Steve Stoltenberg
Steven Stewart
Todd Bigelow
Tony Williams
Von Perry
Willie Thomas
Zane Lacko

*TC 13.5 Blinky*



*TC Foam 13.5 Blinky*
Joe Klebau
Ken Miller

*TC Mod Rubber*
Alex Kubilus
Andrew Hardman
Andrew Knapp
Josh Cyrul
Keven Hebert
Ray Darroch
Wes Lion

*WGT*
Adam Hutchison
Brian Wedge
Brian Wynn
Carlo Roman
Chuck Mackin
Dwight Smith
Frank Ulbrik
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles
Joe Klebau
Larry Fairtrace
Mike Hanulec
Ron Mick
Steve Schuttenberg
Stuart Patrick
Tony Carrubba
Tony Williams
Wayne Gerber

*VTA 25.5 Blinky*
Brian Wynn
Chuck Chambers
Chuck Mackin
Derek Roberts
Dominic Blackstock
Joe Klebau
Josh Nessel
Julie Thomas
Ron Goetter
Ron Mick
Todd Bigelow
Von Perry
Zack Schuttenberg

2 spots available


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Only 2 spots....

Ricothomas you coming??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Battery Voltage*

1S = 4.20V
2S = 8.40V

Please calibrate chargers to our house voltmeter


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

sg1 said:


> Only 2 spots....
> 
> Ricothomas you coming??


I have to clear it with BOTH bosses and get some tires and a motor.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I have to clear it with BOTH bosses and get some tires and a motor.


Get it cleared!

We'll have tires there and some motors are due in


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Bobby, 

A couple of spots are still open.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Going!!!!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*who wants the last spot?*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

barney24 said:


> *who wants the last spot?*


Who is it by?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Repost of first post with all the updates *

My original post is posted again with all the updates that have occured since this thread started 


It's that time of year again, The Halloween Classic at NORCAR at the Gate!!
(First race of the Grand Slam Series!!)

It's Oct. 26, 27, 28

Oct. 26 : noon to 10pm practice (8pm-10pm late arrival only)
Oct. 27 : 7am open 10:30am Q1 starts. 3 quals, reshuffle after round 2 and 3
Oct. 28 : 8am open 9:30am Q4 starts. Short break, then into the mains.

Hotel info can be found at our website: www.norcarracing.com

This years classes:

1/12 17.5 blinky
1/12 13.5 blinky (not part of series)
1/12 mod
1/10 TC 17.5 rubber blinky
1/10 TC 13.5 rubber blinky (not part of series)
1/10 TC 13.5 foam blinky
1/10 TC mod rubber
1/10 WGT 13.5 blinky
1/10 VTA 25.5 blinky

Foam TC rules:

Open Compound, Open Manufacturer, open wheel diameter.
Wheels may not me modified in any way, no adding anything between the factory molded wheel and foam tire.
Max. 3 sets checked in 

Rubber TC rules:
Max. 3 sets can be checked in (NIP or used)
Sweep 32,Solaris Med and Jaco Blues

VTA Rules:
Will follow USVTA rules EXCEPT no driver figure required and any ROAR approved ESC in blinky mode.

Battery Voltage:
1S = 4.20v
2S = 8.40v



Entry fee :
40.00 first class
30.00 each additional class
10.00 for 1/12 13.5 blinky and TC rubber blinky 

Limit of 85 racers!! 

Entries can be sent via P.P. to:
[email protected]
Please include your name, classes, and transponder numbers.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We will be getting a general pit set up done.

Are there people out there who don't wan't to sit by a particular person...


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

Looking forward to a great weekend of racing! I will sign up for 1/12 13.5 when I get there.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

sg1 said:


> Who is it by?


men and ladies...


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

I will also be signing up for 13.5 1/12th scale when I get there friday


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

All PM's have been read and I will get with our seating administrator to make this happen


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Tires don't have to be new to be checked in?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> Tires don't have to be new to be checked in?


Correct. 
The intent of the rule is so people don't come with 20 pairs of tires.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Fridat at noon*

When doors open Friday at noon we will ask that you check in at the hobbyshop prior to going to your pits.

We want to make sure we have all your info, that you are entered in the correct classes, transponder numbers, and add aditional classes to those who asked.



40 hours and 30 minutes.....


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

We've reached capacity. I'd like to thank all the racers who entered, this is going to be a great race. Below is the list that I have, please let me know if there are any discrepancies.

*1/12 Mod*
Andrew Knapp
Aaron Buran
Cody Woods
Dave Arnold
John Tortorice
Josh Cyrul
Ken Miller
Keven Hebert
Paul Ciccarello
Ray Darroch
Steve Radecky
Wes Lion

*1/12 13.5 Blinky*
Brian Wynn

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Bill Eisenhart
Brad Mergy
Brian Wedge
Carlo Roman
Chuck Leis
Chuck Lonergan
Chuck Mackin
Dana Bailes
Dwight Smith
Dave Johnson
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles
Joe Klebau
Joe Roach
Joe Trandell
John Tortorice
Karl Hoffmeister
Manuel Flores
Mike Hanulec
Mike Wise
Perry Caswell
Rob Schuchman
Robert Dirla
Ronald Goetter
Sean Bushnell
Steven Stewart
Tony Williams
Wayne Gerber
Will Jossens

*TC 17.5 Blinky*
Adam Buchholtz
Adam Hutchison
Alex Kubilus
Alston Kelso
Arvin Nano
Bill Eisenhard
Blake Keulen
Brad Johnson
Brian Wynn
Chuck Chambers
Chuck Leis
Cody Woods
Danny Jenkins
Dave Johnson
Derek Roberts
Evan Williams
George See
Jerry Perez
Joe Klebau
Joe Roach
Johnny Lee
Josh Nessel
Karl Hoffmeister
Ky Layfield
Lou Vanderway
Matt Ward
Matthew Abey
Michael Gee
Michael Jones
Michael Skeen
Mike Hanulec
Mike Wise
Nolan Porter
Ray Klebanow
Rob Schuchman
Robert Dirla
Ron Goetter
Steve Stoltenberg
Steven Stewart
Todd Bigelow
Tony Williams
Von Perry
Willie Thomas
Zane Lacko
Justin Roberts

*TC 13.5 Blinky
*


*TC Foam 13.5 Blinky*
Joe Klebau
Ken Miller

*TC Mod Rubber*
Alex Kubilus
Andrew Hardman
Andrew Knapp
Josh Cyrul
Keven Hebert
Ray Darroch
Wes Lion
*
WGT*
Adam Hutchison
Brian Wedge
Brian Wynn
Carlo Roman
Chuck Mackin
Dwight Smith
Frank Ulbrik
Gabe Hoban
Ian Ruggles
Joe Klebau
Larry Fairtrace
Mike Hanulec
Ron Mick
Steve Schuttenberg
Stuart Patrick
Tony Carrubba
Tony Williams
Wayne Gerber

*VTA 25.5 Blinky*
Brian Wynn
Chuck Chambers
Chuck Mackin
Derek Roberts
Dominic Blackstock
Joe Klebau
Josh Nessel
Julie Thomas
Ron Goetter
Ron Mick
Todd Bigelow
Von Perry
Zack Schuttenberg
Justin Roberts

Looking forward to seeing you all this weekend. Please check in at the Hobby Shop with me or Wayne before proceeding to your pit space. This will help things stay organized and make for a smoother event.

Good luck everyone!

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

45 entries in blinky touring car is awesome. Looks like I will be jumping in Mod touring car. Me and Mr. Knapp have some unfinished business.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Gone!!!!
It looks like an awesome field


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

OvalAlston said:


> 45 entries in blinky touring car is awesome. Looks like I will be jumping in Mod touring car. Me and Mr. Knapp have some unfinished business.


Hahaha can't wait to throw down some modified tc!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't forget we added 13.5 classes 

See everyone Friday!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Not sure if I am looking more forward to racing this weekend, or being away from the real world for a couple days and nights. Either way, can't wait to go visit the only place in Ohio worth visiting, and even seeing a couple decent buckeyes.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

We had a cancellation, there is 1 spot available. First PM gets the spot.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I should pay for it just to keep Alston that much further from me.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Getting closer...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Getting closer...


30 hours and 34 minutes....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Off to the track for the change over!

Hopefully someone brings a camera to take a few spy shots


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Wish I could race with everyone this weekend but I can't swing it. Have fun and lay it down.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

12 hours!!!! Lol


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

OvalAlston said:


> 12 hours!!!! Lol


7 hours and 4 minutes


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Shoulda burned a sick day. I do NOT feel like going to work right now. See ya'll later this afternoon. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

A lot of work to do this morning before the doors open at noon. It will be a great race though.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Shoulda burned a sick day. I do NOT feel like going to work right now. See ya'll later this afternoon. :thumbsup:


Go get em!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Great day of practice!

I'd guess atleast 75 people putting laps in!


----------



## Curly Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

*Hope it went well*

I hope you guys had fun. Sorry I missed out this year on racing and the BBQ. Like I said hope it went well and the turn out was great.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks to the Gate crew, and Ken M for running a great event. Special thanks to Wayne (motor help), and Brain (12th scale). See you guys soon.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Well.... We made it threw another Halloween Classic.

I saw things I didn't want to see and heard things I've never heard before....
It was fun!!

Thanks goes out to everyone who came out to race, all the Grand Slam Series sponsors, John Peoples for running the race, Dirla for the online support, and all the NORCAR crew who worked hard to get the race ready and flowing during the day (and Chuck for the food!!).

See everyone at the Indoor Champs next month!

-Wayne


P.S. I think D. Johnson took the yoga pants home....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks to evreyone. Pictures will be FB soon.

chuck


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Tired!!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

old_dude said:


> Tired!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Me too. Glad we're retired!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Mackin said:


> old_dude said:
> 
> 
> > Tired!!![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Pictures are up on the NORCAR FB page.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mackin said:


> Thanks to evreyone. Pictures will be FB soon.
> 
> chuck


what a weekend,I think this was the best one so far see you guys soon.:hat:


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you guys for the awesome weekend. Well worth the journey down. I hope to come down for the indoor champs.


----------



## laserguy (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking forward to a great weekend of racing!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

laserguy said:


> Looking forward to a great weekend of racing!


When? At the 2013 Halloween Classic? This race was two weeks ago.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> When? At the 2013 Halloween Classic? This race was two weeks ago.


Was that a race? I thought it was just another pathetic attempt on my part that ended in personal failure?

-Sean


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Hustler said:


> Was that a race? I thought it was just another pathetic attempt on my part that ended in personal failure?
> 
> -Sean


No, you didn't fail, you succeeded! At failing...


----------

